# Union vs. Non-Union



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Can you please describe what you consider a "private rat" company? I would think that is more a pharmaceutical thing. Aren't they also phasing out testing on rats? I thought I read that somewhere.



IMO EE and electrical contracting are two different worlds in the same galaxy. They are related, but not by much. If you want to get into more specialized testing, etc, then I think an EE degree would be beneficial.


----------



## sgillia2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Its exactly as it sounds, a private company with its own benefits (or lack of) vs. Union. Is IBEW really that different in different states? Because I have a cousin in PA and a boyfriend here in FL who are part of it and their descriptions on ethics and benefits are totally different. As far as EE + electrician goes, that makes sense and I didn't think they were similar by no means. Just wasn't sure if it would necessarily open up any more doors...


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Huge difference in pay between a union member down south and a union member up north. Him being a J man, then going to school will only give him more experience.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Unfortunately work everywhere is kind of slow. 

My personal feeling is that the benefits of sticking with the union far outweigh non-union work.

Benefits vary from state to state quite a bit, but one of the fun things we can do as journeymen is travel to other locals when times are slow and find work. As I understand it, there is a bunch of work in upstate new york right now, if he is willing to travel.

Electrical licenses are based on real world experience, so in order to get one, one needs to actually work in the field.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

sgillia2 said:


> Is IBEW really that different in different states?


Absolutely. My pay rate not counting benefits is like $48 per hour, florida is around $25.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/union-wages-43223/


----------



## sgillia2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hmm looks like in the long-term a move would do us good (I am looking into going to pharmacy school in the West, and both of us long-term just want to get the hell out of FL anyway). Thanks for your input guys =)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sgillia2 said:


> Its exactly as it sounds, a private company with its own benefits (or lack of) vs. Union.


But what does that have to do with rats??:001_huh:


----------



## sgillia2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Honestly I'm not sure. I've heard him and his electrician friends use that term to refer to non-union electricians. Thought it was common lingo? Guess not, oops...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

sgillia2 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. I've heard him and his electrician friends use that term to refer to non-union electricians. Thought it was common lingo? Guess not, oops...


No, it's not, not for normal people at least. It is an a-hole derogatory term for someone different from themselves. 

I think it's time to say if your BF is interested in keeping this convo going please have him join.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sgillia2 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. I've heard him and his electrician friends use that term to refer to non-union electricians. Thought it was common lingo? Guess not, oops...


"RAT" is a arrogant term used Union Electricians who think that they are special and the one who use it are not only arrogant but got into the IBEW on less than Honorable terms ,They are also the one s that go out and perform Union Thuggery and union hooliganism...Welcome to the forum...


----------

